# Survival Bracelets



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been making some paracord bracelets lately and I'm looking for ideas of items to include inside the bracelets (such as fishing kits). I can't seem to find any ideas online :sad: These things need to be small enough to hide in the bracelet so an other ideas besides a fishing kit? Thanks!!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I put one of the small survival compasses from my survival vest in mine...it's not pretty, but it worked. That would be my suggestion. You could maybe use the ones they sell to go on your watchband if you can't get the military ones.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Check out this company. They make some good stuff. it can give you some ideas of stuff you van put it one.. Wazoo Survival Gear LLC


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Check out this company. They make some good stuff. it can give you some ideas of stuff you van put it one.. Wazoo Survival Gear LLC


Wow, $77.00 for one bracelet? Anyone want to buy mine with a compass for $49.95? And wait, if you order now I'll throw in another for free, just pay separate processing and shipping.

Okay, it comes with way more than just my compass...

But it's still pretty outrageous!


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

Hahaha Just Sayin'!! Yeah I just can't seem to find those compasses anywhere  I didn't wanna have to buy something online just because I don't know the quality of the compass. My hubby wants one of those if I can find 'em. He wants me to attempt to make him a watch so I'll see how that goes. Thanks for the link I'll check it out.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They actually raised their prices by about 30% within the past few weeks. I was just at their site and they were much cheaper. But still expensive. I just wanted to show the OP what you could put in them if you wanted..


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Search button compasses on Google and they have all kinds and all prices. My old one has an eyelet that I used with a thin line to tether to mine. Here's a pic of it for you if it helps:


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Take a cue from that wazoo site and get u a plastic straw(like from a store bought water bottle, not disposable) and stuff it with fishing line,safety pins, those foam ear plugs make great bobbers and you can squish them to fit damn near anywhere. Then just make bracelets around them, add you a compass at the end and BAM! Survival bracelet, fraction of the price. Hope that helped! Good luck!


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention that site that was linked does sell the components to those kits separately, I.e. surgical tubing, the straw mentioned, firesteel blanks(they are kind of expensive IMO), ranger bands, the compass as well as numerous stickers(mirror, reflector) to add to a small clam shell container they offer as well. All that stuff would make what your doing a lot cheaper I would think.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mrs.Prep said:


> I've been making some paracord bracelets lately and I'm looking for ideas of items to include inside the bracelets (such as fishing kits). I can't seem to find any ideas online :sad: These things need to be small enough to hide in the bracelet so an other ideas besides a fishing kit? Thanks!!


I make them with cable snares, fishing kits and anything else I can make fit.

Mrs Bama


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas! I can't wait to put one of these together.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Please post pics of whatever you do, would love to see them.


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

Will do! I'm off work tomorrow and I'll get some stuff to put inside them and make 1 or 2.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I love your idea. What about a fire starter/striker?


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's what went in it


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

And here's the finished bracelet


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

I think I'll try a fire starter type bracelet next if I can figure out what all to put in it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome. great work.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow, I am impressed, really nice work there!

If you ever decide to sell them, please let me know!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Mrs.Prep said:


> I think I'll try a fire starter type bracelet next if I can figure out what all to put in it.


if you can fit a 9volt battery and a peice of steel wool, you'll have a fire starter. (keep them separated)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> if you can fit a 9volt battery and a peice of steel wool, you'll have a fire starter. (keep them separated)


Now that's some original thinking there! lol


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

My only question(s), how long will the battery hold power if exposed to hot and cold weather even wrapped up? I'm curious because if the life span is indefinite that's an awesome idea! And wonder how much steel wool could be packed in one? Eventually you run out, or are you looking at it as a one time use thing? Good idea either way haha just being curious.


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

A battery is not feasible. I did find a fire steel toggle that I can attach, put in some jute twine inside and a washer to strike the toggle.

Now if only I COULD figure out a way to sell them I would love to...I enjoy making them! If anyone has ideas for that let me know too!


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm creating an Etsy.com store to sell my paracord bracelets and such. (Such=dog collars, leashes, watches) My question is would anyone on here be interested in these items?


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

I would! Lol I love showing support as well as new toys haha


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I would...they would make great gifts! Handmade things are so much better than store bought stuff.

As long as they aren't $70 bucks a piece! lol


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know. I'll start working on some things over the weekend then!

Trust me they won't be nearly $70!! But the watches won't be $5 either lol


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

KYPrepper said:


> My only question(s), how long will the battery hold power if exposed to hot and cold weather even wrapped up? I'm curious because if the life span is indefinite that's an awesome idea! And wonder how much steel wool could be packed in one? Eventually you run out, or are you looking at it as a one time use thing? Good idea either way haha just being curious.


That's a good question. I believe they will last a long time. My metal detector takes 9volt batteries, and they last for a couple of years. The amount of steel wool would be how much a person can pack in a bracelet or easy to carry container. If it were me, I'd just put the steel wool and the battery in plastic. It just takes a pinch of steel wool to make enough spark to start a fire. You rub the steel wool against the battery leads to create a spark against the dry tinder.


----------

